# First litter ever! What colors? Do I have a peanut? PICS



## Wittle-Acres (Feb 26, 2015)

These babies a 6 days old! My doe had a litter of 7. I think one is a peanut




Is this a peanut or a runt?
(You can see how Tiny it is in first pic above)










I am new to rabbits and know very little about color. Can you please tell me what color these babies are? Momma is smoke pearl, and dad is orange.
Baby 1
(There are 2 of this color)


----------



## Wittle-Acres (Feb 26, 2015)

Baby 2










Baby 3 (3 of this color) I'm assuming they are solid black?


----------



## Wittle-Acres (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 26, 2015)

So cute! The tiny one looks like a runt, make sure he gets enough milk as he may not be able to push past his larger siblings for a teat. You may want to hold mum on your lap and lift him up under your legs/her belly every once in a while if he's looking thin. Not an expert on colours I'm afraid, but I'd guess you have a fawn, a black, a blue otter/silver marten?, and I don't know about the runt.


----------



## Wittle-Acres (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, and advice


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

What breed are they? If you're breeding a dwarf breed then peanuts are always possible.

As for colours, I'm no expert, but in the very first picture, at the top it looks like you could have a smoke pearl marten, 3 solid blacks, the other grey one in the middle of the pile would be a grey/silver/blue otter (whatever the colour is called, I think sometimes it has a different name depending on breed)

I'll move your thread to the breeding forum, you might get more responses there too


----------



## Wittle-Acres (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you! They are holland lop&#128522;


----------



## Azerane (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm only guessing though, there's a lot of genetics involved with the smoke pearl gene, and I'm not that great figuring out what's supposed to come from that. The smallest one looks like it could be a lilac colour.


----------



## bhoffman (Feb 27, 2015)

Very cute. I really like the color of thr number 2 baby


----------

